# Look what my husband bought for me!



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

He got it at Sam's a little while ago. Wow... he really does love me!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

cool - better than flowers anyday.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! that is soooooo awesome!!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

He knows the real key to my heart-strings... spooky talking gargoyles.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

BTW, it was $89 and change. That's not too outrageously high, and the quality is awesome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam-that is cool--ok i want one where did he get it


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

What a guy!! Does he have a single brother? LOL:devil:


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

It was at Sam's. It has two dialouges that it goes thru for the TOTs, its wings move, and the face is made of some kind of rubber so the mouth movements are more realistic. 

Did I mention I love my husband? Cause I do... alot.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, may get a pair of those instead of doing the other hack I was planning with the $20 Gargs... Being that they're from Sam's I wonder if Wally-World will carry them when their Halloween stuff goes out. If so will have to snag em fast because I bet these guys will go quick.

-TM


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow. That is very cool.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's freaking AWESOME!!!!!

I love that his jaw moves. Very realistic!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!! I need one now..


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I would get two, mount them on cemetery gate pillars and hack them to talk to each other. Very cool!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the hack idea, but lack the know how. If anybody does hack this thing, please let me know how you do it!

Oh, and Scary Godmother... My husband has no brothers.  Unless of course you were talking about the gargoyle. He had a shelf full of 'em.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> Unless of course you were talking about the gargoyle. He had a shelf full of 'em.


LMAO


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope you gave him a little sumthin' sumthin' for such an awesome gift. Heck, I'd give him a little sumthin' sumthin' if he sent a talking gargoyle to me.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

But, of course. Positive reinforcement, I always say.

PS... _you_, sir, are hilarious.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> I would get two, mount them on cemetery gate pillars and hack them to talk to each other. Very cool!


Doc, this is exactly what I was thinking. I don't have a Sam's membership. But since Sam's and Wal-Mart are technically the same company I hope to see these on the Wal-Mart shelves next week. If not I sure hope I can find these bad boys online someplace. But I'm sold, THESE WILL be my column gargoyles this year - oh yes, they WILL be!

-TM


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't it great when your spouse really knows what you like! 

Dang I need to find someone with a Sam's Club membership (I have one for Costco).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see the Gargoyle on the Sam's website, but no luck on Walmart's site.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I see the Gargoyle on the Sam's website, but no luck on Walmart's site.


Does one need a membership to buy online too? I'm not a member of any of the wholesale clubs 

-TM


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome! I have trouble understanding the voice, however. :/


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> Oh, and Scary Godmother... My husband has no brothers.  Unless of course you were talking about the gargoyle. He had a shelf full of 'em.


LOL, I did mean your husband, but alas, I guess I will have to settle for the gargoyle's brother!:jol:


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, Sickie... I know what you mean. The sound quality of my video leaves alot to be desired... but in person it's perfectly clear. I have to admit though, I wish I could tweak it a bit to speed it up. The voice does drag a little. Still, I love it like crazy!

As for you, Scary... Don't worry, he's a perfect gentleman. He's all like, "sit down, relax. I've prepared a coffin for you".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> Does one need a membership to buy online too? I'm not a member of any of the wholesale clubs
> 
> -TM


You have to be a member to buy online or in person.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> You have to be a member to buy online or in person.


Ya figured... Knew in person, wasn't sure about online... Well, we were lookin for an excuse to get a membership and this seems to be a good one, even got the thumbs up to do so from the SO.

-TM


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Night Owl said:


> Yeah, Sickie... I know what you mean. The sound quality of my video leaves alot to be desired... but in person it's perfectly clear. I have to admit though, I wish I could tweak it a bit to speed it up. The voice does drag a little. Still, I love it like crazy!
> 
> As for you, Scary... Don't worry, he's a perfect gentleman. He's all like, "sit down, relax. I've prepared a coffin for you".


Who could ask for anything more? LOL:jol:


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Night Owl, you do have an awesome husband! That thing is fantastic!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought two of them as well, they look really good.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Went and got a membership and nabbed one. Trying to resist the urge to open it up and hack it 

-TM


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found a co-worker with a Sam's membership. I'll try to get out at lunchtime tomorrow a get one.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got mine. Can't wait to check it out this weekend. 

Night Owl you should get paid a commission by Sam's for the free advertising.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I like it! I'll be waiting for a full hack report should anyone figure out how.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How wonderful of you husband. Cool gargoyle.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm just glad my husband brought him home, and glad you guys get a crack at a really fun prop for this season. Not to mention how great this has been for "The Cause"... as in getting my husband to join forces with the likes of us around the Haunt Forum. Seeing everybody's enthusiasm for this prop has sparked his interest... Now he wants to see what ya'll have been up to with your haunts. I think he might actually want to, *gasp* get involved in the whole process. He has ideas! He wants to help me BUILD a prop! You guys have no idea how huge that is... Thanks for the help


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good for him! A supportive spouse means a lot! Mine, I'm happy to say, is taking forever, but is finally coming around mm by mm.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Yay, Sickie! Doesn't it just warm the cockles? 

I bought a lifesize skelly prop from a tip on HF for $23. (thanks, again) He was delivered, assembled, and propped up at the end of the hall. After a few beers the other night, the huband and I dressed him up. It was in gloriously bad taste, and long story short, we christened him "Osama Been Rotten". 

A watershed moment, people...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll probably hack mine next year. Considering what this guy cost and the stuff coming out his mouth ain't half bad I just don't have the heart to open it up this year. But he IS scheduled for surgery in 2009Q1 (maybe as early as January).

Night Owl, I have to ponder the same question Denis Leary does - where exactly is the cockles locate, does any one really know 

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice gargoyle Night owl
they have one at walgreens too a bit smaller though and he doesnt talk but his eyes light up ..not as good as yours
where's the pic of osama been rotten?


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

OK... Here he is 







"I kill you!!!"


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I managed to get two of them. I tried one out on my newly built columns, check em out:


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, wow oh wow oh wow... I want I want I want! I'm not even sure if there's a Sam's within 100km of here, membership or not! No!

And TM, a "cockle" is a term for the ventricles. "warm the cockles of one's heart". Just NW of the left nipple.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I still need to build a column for mine.

I saw a mini versions of these gargoyles at a Party City store (he talked and his eyes lit up).


----------

